# Golfer’s APP… What do you think?



## hbaker (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey, I have started creating a Golfer’s App (not a game) for mobile devices and just wanted to see what you all think, after all it is for you guys!!

It’s designed to let any user read or post reviews about:

Golf Courses and Driving Ranges
Stores
Golfing Equipment, and
Tournaments
You will be able to “tag” the golf course / store location etc. you are at and then give it a rating (i.e. 5 stars), write a review and also if it is a course you can give it a difficulty rating so others know how hard the course is.

I have also put a map function in where you can see all the courses, golf stores etc. close to your location then you just click on the pin and it will show you the overall rating, latest reviews etc.

I’m currently trying to incorporate a function where you can add your own event, say when and where the event will happen and allow for contact information to be added for other people to see then they can register for the event. So you could set up a game with people of similar handicap or form a group to go to a tournament to spectate together…

Well, I’d be real interested in what you all think… any advice and ideas for improvement or additional features would be greatly appreciated and hopefully I can get it up and running soon!!


----------



## jamesleo629 (Nov 27, 2012)

*Golfer's App*

It is a good designed app for golfers to find golf courses and driving ranges and all golfing equipment.


----------



## hbaker (Dec 20, 2012)

jamesleo629 said:


> It is a good designed app for golfers to find golf courses and driving ranges and all golfing equipment.


Hey jamesleo629, the app will incorporate features which will allow you to search for courses, stores etc. and easily see important information about them including the quality and costs of a course, lighting for playing at night, overall difficulty, the size of a golf stores equipment range and price contrast to other stores and also other user’s reviews on the location. Obviously depending on what the location is i.e. course, store, tournament etc. will define what you see.

I'm also quite excited about the app's ability to allow users too easily and simply set up their own events. They will be able to set up a single round if they are simply looking for a friendly game or they could set up a fully paid tournament...!!

I'm hoping this feature will allow golfers to connect with other golfers so they can both get more value and variety out of their games and of course the app will make it much easier to find a great course or golfing store that you know is loved by other golfers.


----------

